# Clicking Default Underclocks me



## IIDX (Nov 29, 2004)

I have a Sapphire x800 Pro 16p modded. In the video card readings the default mem and core speeds are correct (475/450), but whenever I load up ATiTool it reads it at 472.5/445.5. Same with when I click default.

Is this normal? Or is something crazy happening? Thanks,


----------



## Lt_Omega (Nov 30, 2004)

I've had cases where my loaded profile drops both the core and memory speed by a notch. In general my default doesn't get affected, but when there is heavy switching between profiles my defaults do drop a notch.

I guess its the mod thats letting the clock fluctuate but this isn't anything serious, just usual.


----------

